# Suche mitfahrer für Thysnes Mai 2021



## batz007 (16. Oktober 2020)

wer hatt lust im mai 2021 sich einer angelgruppe für norwegen an zu schließen?
hier ein paar Kurzinfos
wer mehr wissen möchte sollte mir mal schreiben


Hallo angelfreunde
hier alle infos zur tour
abreise am 21.5 ca 10 uhr bei toni
zurück sind wir am 30.5.2021 ca 18 uhr in berlin
wir fahren nach tysnes am hardangerfjord 
wir haben ein haus in fjordnähe ca 80 meter fußweg siehe anhang
der mai ist große köhler und pollack zeit
wir haben gesamt 3 boote für uns zur verfügung

unsere fahrt geht über hirthals nach larvik und dann durch norwegen,
die rückfahrt geht über bergen mit der fähre nach hirthals dann nach hause,
bei mehr fragen einfach melden.

Es gibt wie immer ein spreiseplan sowie getränke wie den meisten bekannt ist,

mitte april ist nochmals ein angetreffen für alle die bei sein werden um eventuelle fragen zu klären sowie das sich alle beteiligten nochmals beschnuppern können

also last es uns angehen.
Bin schon voll in den vorbereitungen
sende allen netten grüße


----------

